# My try at the fake background



## ivan.reho (Dec 21, 2009)

So i have seen alot off people building these fake backgrounds and now i am trying it heres the pics dont forget this is the first time i tryed this:lol2:

any other ideas on what i could put in there plz let me know


----------



## Keir64 (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks good so far! Whats going in there?
You could always make a little hide or more ledges? .. Just an idea


----------



## ivan.reho (Dec 21, 2009)

it really does look like a 2 year old dis this lol it should be ok when i got the grout on and painted it


----------



## ivan.reho (Dec 21, 2009)

Keir64 said:


> Looks good so far! Whats going in there?
> You could always make a little hide or more ledges? .. Just an idea



im planing to put a couple off leos in there  i have maked the hot and cold side hide i will get plants in there to cover it all up i will look to put more rocks in


----------



## Keir64 (Oct 12, 2009)

ivan.reho said:


> it really does look like a 2 year old dis this lol it should be ok when i got the grout on and painted it


Thats a bit harsh! lol, they always look sh*tty before the grout and that gets put on lol You just have to use your imagination and think what the end result is going to be


----------



## ivan.reho (Dec 21, 2009)

Keir64 said:


> Thats a bit harsh! lol, they always look sh*tty before the grout and that gets put on lol You just have to use your imagination and think what the end result is going to be



very true lol  no 2 year old could do that :lol2:


----------



## Keir64 (Oct 12, 2009)

ivan.reho said:


> very true lol  no 2 year old could do that :lol2:


Haha, im planning my first soon :whistling2: lol.. i hope it goes ok...
Just going to make a hole in the RUB for heatmat access, then on top going to grout in a little landscape for my little leo with climby bits and caves and explorey stuff lol.. she loves exploring but shes got enigma disorder so nothing too high for her im afraid! lol.
So what colour you planning on painting it?


----------



## ivan.reho (Dec 21, 2009)

Keir64 said:


> Haha, im planning my first soon :whistling2: lol.. i hope it goes ok...
> Just going to make a hole in the RUB for heatmat access, then on top going to grout in a little landscape for my little leo with climby bits and caves and explorey stuff lol.. she loves exploring but shes got enigma disorder so nothing too high for her im afraid! lol.
> So what colour you planning on painting it?



desert like colour and the stairs going up might be a stone like colour  cant wait till its all done


----------



## Keir64 (Oct 12, 2009)

Wooo sounds awesome! What you going to be using as a substrate? You could always go with the clay and sand mix, then let it set.. you could add some grassy plants and make like a dried out river bed effect.. that would be coool lol then have some slate and rock on the ground


----------



## ivan.reho (Dec 21, 2009)

Keir64 said:


> Wooo sounds awesome! What you going to be using as a substrate? You could always go with the clay and sand mix, then let it set.. you could add some grassy plants and make like a dried out river bed effect.. that would be coool lol then have some slate and rock on the ground



i was going to put sand on the left side where you can see the wood on the floor and paint the right side 

and where the sand is im putting plants in there


----------



## ivan.reho (Dec 21, 2009)

*Update*

Here are a couple pics just added some stuff









here is a pic off the new heat mat i fitted today


----------



## ivan.reho (Dec 21, 2009)

i finished doing the first coat of grout and its looking gd!!! i found it very hard tho to apply the grout lol i used a couple off bruses and my hands :lol2:


i got a couple pics off me doing it so im going to put them up soon


----------



## ivan.reho (Dec 21, 2009)

here some more pics off it being grouted


----------



## ivan.reho (Dec 21, 2009)

i have put 2 under coats of white on and just waiting for that to dry then im going to start the spraying the whole viv to make it look like i just got it from the desert :lol2: well thats how i hope its going to look

i will get some pics up shortly


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

I gave up after 2 big FAIL backgrounds for my exo terras

I was wondering, whilst this thread is on topic - why do we bother with the grouting, just for effect and texture or strength too? I also just read about having clay in a viv, will it be 100% safe for reps after it's baked?


----------



## ivan.reho (Dec 21, 2009)

shiftyraccoon said:


> I gave up after 2 big FAIL backgrounds for my exo terras
> 
> I was wondering, whilst this thread is on topic - why do we bother with the grouting, just for effect and texture or strength too? I also just read about having clay in a viv, will it be 100% safe for reps after it's baked?


the grouting adds alot off stength to it 

im not to sure about the clay this is my first ever time doing it


----------



## ivan.reho (Dec 21, 2009)

here are some pics off the paiting nearly done 

im geting there 










and here are some pics i took with my gecko in there having a little look :lol2:


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi, like i said in the other post...I would get cricket tubs and line the floor underneath every high point that could hurt your leo, make it look fake rocky if you like and then when completed fill the tubs with moss (about 2-3 inches) this will look good aswell as keep your leo safe....kinda makes it look like an aztec moat which is overgrown with forest


----------



## ivan.reho (Dec 21, 2009)

Breadrun said:


> Hi, like i said in the other post...I would get cricket tubs and line the floor underneath every high point that could hurt your leo, make it look fake rocky if you like and then when completed fill the tubs with moss (about 2-3 inches) this will look good aswell as keep your leo safe....kinda makes it look like an aztec moat which is overgrown with forest



thinking about it now im planing on adding lots off plants in there so if she does fall she might fall on that but if it dont cover it then i will take your idea up:2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

what substrate are you having in there? unless it's something really hard i wouldn't bother too much about them falling off as it isn't that high. I had one jump out of a converted bookcase, about a 5ft drop onto laminate floor and it was fine.


----------



## we2kings (Oct 26, 2009)

hi there i have just finished mine last week and found that ronseal floor tlie adhesve works so well its water proof, has a low vdc, it is flexable, it has sand mixed already, it paints well,and it is really tough 
nice job so far


----------



## ivan.reho (Dec 21, 2009)

Meko said:


> what substrate are you having in there? unless it's something really hard i wouldn't bother too much about them falling off as it isn't that high. I had one jump out of a converted bookcase, about a 5ft drop onto laminate floor and it was fine.




wow really?? theres going to be sand on one side where the heat mat is and the other side is staying the same thats where there going to feed


----------



## ivan.reho (Dec 21, 2009)

we2kings said:


> hi there i have just finished mine last week and found that ronseal floor tlie adhesve works so well its water proof, has a low vdc, it is flexable, it has sand mixed already, it paints well,and it is really tough
> nice job so far



kwll you got any pics off it i just used normal pva glue and grout lol 

i know its only pva but them rocks wont move any where cos off the grout:lol2:


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Ronseal floor tile adhesive as a finishing sealer?

What about spray paint sealer?

Also... off topic, are you the guy in the picture Ivan?
Workout much?! lol


----------



## ivan.reho (Dec 21, 2009)

shiftyraccoon said:


> Ronseal floor tile adhesive as a finishing sealer?
> 
> What about spray paint sealer?
> 
> ...



i used nothing for seller i thought i would be ok they way it is now opps lol
yea thats me i used to go gym but i saw no gains so i stoped lol


----------



## Bakerton (Dec 26, 2009)

What paint did u use for the final coat? looks really good.


----------



## ivan.reho (Dec 21, 2009)

Bakerton said:


> What paint did u use for the final coat? looks really good.



thx i used plastic-kote stone touch  im not done painting it yet i need to add more colours so it breaks out more as its just a bit to much in ya face if you know what i mean


----------



## Bakerton (Dec 26, 2009)

Still think it looks really good! might have to have a try at one myself. is the glass expensive?


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks great, well done


----------



## ivan.reho (Dec 21, 2009)

xvickyx said:


> Looks great, well done



thx :2thumb:


----------



## ivan.reho (Dec 21, 2009)

Bakerton said:


> Still think it looks really good! might have to have a try at one myself. is the glass expensive?



the glass would be expensive i still aint bought that as i have more plans for the viv 

the price would range from £20 to £40 that depends on where you get it from and how big the viv s: victory:


----------

